# Solved: Cannot find wireless adapter in Device Manager?



## iyfan_k29 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm a beginner in Networking and I can't find my wireless adapter in Device Manager.
I was able to detect wireless connectivity yesterday. After we replaced our router, my laptop says my wireless adapter is disabled.

I am unable to find the "Manage wireless networks" in Open Network and Sharing Center. 
My Fn+F2 buttons used to enable and disable wireless is not working either. I tried setting up our previous router but it still won't work. 

I am using Windows 7. Gateway NV59C.

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

From a working computer, download the latest drivers for the network adapter in the problem PC,

Transfer the installer to the problem PC and launch it.

Then reboot the machine.


----------



## iyfan_k29 (Dec 19, 2011)

How would I know what driver to install?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

On the manufacturer's website there will be options allowing you to select the make, model, and operating system of the problem PC. From there you will download the Networking driver for your PC.

It's past 1am where I'm at so I have to get some sleep. If you're still having issues when I check in tomorrow, I will lead you to the right place.


----------



## iyfan_k29 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you very much! I would really appreciate it!


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is the support page for your *Gateway NV59C*. You should bookmark this for future use.

[_Note: The operating system is not selected, you need to do that before downloading your drivers_.]

That model notebook is shipped with one of three possible wireless adapters. On that page, scroll down to "Wireless LAN" and download the appropriate driver. If you don't know which wireless adapter is installed in your notebook, download the installers for each driver. Then transfer these to the problem PC and launch them.


----------



## iyfan_k29 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you very much! I'll let you know what happened later.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be here.


----------



## iyfan_k29 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow. That actually did it! I don't know how to thank you, but thank very very much! 
Merry Chirstmas!


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You're welcome. :up:

Merry Christmas. 


You can mark this thread as solved by clicking the "Mark Solved" button in the top-left corner of the thread.


----------

